# corn v.s nightcrawlers



## ill be on the water (Jun 5, 2005)

Which do you guys like better for carp. I have done well with both depending on where I go. Nightcrawlers cost more but if you use them you have chances of catfish too.


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

lol.. i tried to avoid catchin the cats when i'm carp fishing tho, so its good to say that i'm kinda partial to corn..


----------



## GMR_Guy (Apr 10, 2004)

I've had good luck with nightcrawlers up until spawn, then after that the carp don't seem to bite on them too well. The biggest problem with nightcrawlers is that they tend to attract bluegills, catfish, etc. Sweet corn is great year-round bait for carp and most of the carpers on this board catch our share of channel cats when using corn as bait.


----------



## cwcarper (Apr 5, 2004)

Nightcrawlers can be an excellent bait at certain times...and I've always done well with them early season in rivers, or after a good rain in lakes/reservoirs. The only time I use them, though, is if I don't care what species of fish I catch. Seems for every carp I catch on a crawler I land 10 "other" species, including catfish, bass, bluegill, crappie, or whatever else is swimming. Dynamite multi-species bait...but I'll take corn any day when I'm after carp.


----------



## soua0363 (Jun 10, 2005)

If I am just targeting carps, corn is the best bait, just ordinary sweet corn from the grocery store. Just remember to take a can opener or open it at home and put it in a ziplock bag. I have forgotten a few times and had to ghetto open it...Sharp rock and some pounding. LOL...it works though.


----------

